# Honfleur



## kenthepub (Nov 6, 2010)

Hi all anybody at Honfleur at the moment as we are leaving Dover Thursday night and would like to stop over on Friday night with our RS towing wife's Fiat 500. Is it very busy there? Need a large plot probably right at the end of the parking area.

Regards Ken


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Nothing to do with Honfleur Ken but if you venture much further west we have a large, safe parking area for the motorhome while you sight see in the car here.........................

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=4084

Available as of Monday.

Ray.


----------



## kenthepub (Nov 6, 2010)

Thanks Ray but we have to be in Obterre west of Poitiers on Saturday.
Would love to take up your offer maybe on our way back early July.

Regards Ken


----------



## tyreman1 (Apr 18, 2008)

If it is full i noticed quite a few vans parked across the river behind the Lidl supermarket,they also use the Lidl carpark on a Saturday night as the supermarket is closed on sundays and saves 10 euros


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Wakk44 was there three or four weeks ago . . . or to be more accurate, he wasn't!!! :roll: 

He pulled in hoping to stay but was completely put off by the appearance of the place. Very crowded and obviously a large proportion of "undesirables". He said it looked more like a refugee camp, so he moved on.

I think I would use this aire. 49.40856 0.26926 Never been but it's very nearby and looks good on Street View. Far preferable to the gypsy camp which Honfleur appears to have become.

Dave


----------



## tyreman1 (Apr 18, 2008)

Seemed ok 4/5 weeks ago,security men walking around a couple of times a day checking tickets,we were there for 3 nights and didn't feel unsure or unsafe there in any way.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

There's absolutely nothing wrong with the aire at Honfleur.
We've stopped there many times, most recently a couple of weeks ago. In fact because they have a uniformed warden on duty during the day it's probably much safer than many other aires.

One thing for sure - it will be busy, it always is. There is an area at the far end which is popular with large vans (usually Germans) but the only way to guarantee a pitch is to arrive early afternoon.
It may not be the most picturesque setting but compared with the Lidl car park - well there is no comparison is there?


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

I was there two weeks ago and managed to get in towing a motorbike trailer

Security in attendance, I have stayed there loads of times, love the harbour area and never had any problems at all


----------



## kenthepub (Nov 6, 2010)

Hi all

Many thanks for replies we have been there many times in the past and never experienced any problems, it's just that this time I am towing a trailer and was a bit concerned that we would not be able to park.

Regards to you all Ken.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Good to know it's alright there after all.

Wakk must have gone on a bad day when there was an influx of rather dubious characters. He's not a nervous type and wouldn't have bolted for no reason.

I must say it has always been OK when we have been there, but it is a bit naff and wouldn't be my first choice if it wasn't in such a good location. Too many long stayers at the far end with assorted rubbish around their vans.

I like the look of the one I posted earlier - has anyone stayed there?

Dave


----------



## Koppersbeat (May 10, 2005)

Dave,
Is that the one at La Riviere St Sauveur ?

If so we were there last night.The main Honfleur aire was packed and we were intending to park there in the 1st area on the left as you go in which used to be for short stay and cheaper,however it is now all 10euros.

We like the St Sauveur aire as you can park alongside the grassy banks and it is free.

We also love the Moroccan restaurant round the corner in the town,Chez Pappy.We had a fantastic tagine there last night for 12 euros each.

Helen


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Koppersbeat said:


> Dave,
> Is that the one at La Riviere St Sauveur ?
> Helen


I just checked on AutoRoute and yes it is Helen. Thanks for the very useful info.

I think we shall try it next time we are in that area. It certainly looks a lot more appealing than the Honfleur aire.

Dave


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Yes, as Zeb says we were there a few weeks ago and stopped about 5 minutes,it was absolutely packed solid with vans so close together they could hardly open the door.The limited hook ups had numerous splitters in line,electrical safety is a low priority on French aires.

The surrounding area,lay bys and any bit of waste ground was full of motorhomes that obviously couldn't park at the aire.Not my idea of fun so we moved on,shame really as Honfleur is a lovely town.

I would sooner pay slightly more and use a municipal or ACSI site.10 euros is not cheap for an aire and I think the French authorities are taking advantage of motorhomers at Honfleur.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Honfleur aire is big enough to take a big van and trailer but its pretty grim and expensive for what it is.

We usually stay at the one at La Riviere St Sauveur and as mentioned its free and quite nice although there is a little noise from the nearby Motorhome fly over. It's an easy ride, drive or cycle into honfleur 2km on a straight flat road.

However it's all bays so if its busy you might need to leave the trailer outside. Google earth and streetview it first but this would always be my choice for that destination


----------



## LisaB (Apr 24, 2009)

We were in Honfleur last week busy, but not as busy as we have seen it and plenty of larger vans Concordes etc


----------



## kenthepub (Nov 6, 2010)

Thanks for that Barry 
I have already googled it and it does look much nicer than Honfleur however this is my first trip with a brand new trailer and car and I would be loath to leave them unattended. As we only plan on staying overnight I will head for Honfleur and see if we can park there.

Regards Ken


----------



## nickkdx (May 26, 2009)

We stayed on La Riviere St Sauveur last year, parked on the non bayed part at the back. Two French vans with motorcycle trailers on, free to stay but pay for water, we had filled up before arriving, the only problem was the black drain overflowing on the morning we left. Also short walk/ cycle to McDonald for free WIFI.

Nick


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks to all for the info on La Riviere St Sauveur.

When I suggested it earlier I didn't even know its name - just trying to help the OP :wink: . We shall certainly head for there next time after all these good reports.

Dave


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Zebedee said:


> Thanks to all for the info on La Riviere St Sauveur.
> 
> When I suggested it earlier I didn't even know its name - just trying to help the OP :wink: . We shall certainly head for there next time after all these good reports.
> 
> Dave


Dave,

Info http://www.larivieresaintsauveur.fr/camping-cars


----------



## tessajoe (Sep 23, 2008)

we were in honfleur five weeks ago,parked near the hut/entrance it was constant rain,i was sat looking out of the window and must have seen 60/70 rats at any one time it a constant flow of them in and out around the bins area,and the 2 big flower pots{no flowers}was were they was disapearing into.not very nice to see.i know there are rats everwhere but this place is over run.


----------



## chiefwigwam (Jan 23, 2013)

Zebedee said:


> Wakk44 was there three or four weeks ago . . . or to be more accurate, he wasn't!!! :roll:
> 
> He pulled in hoping to stay but was completely put off by the appearance of the place. Very crowded and obviously a large proportion of "undesirables". He said it looked more like a refugee camp, so he moved on.
> 
> Dave


same here, last time we visisted, the gypos had arrived and with horses in tow


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

steco1958 said:


> Info http://www.larivieresaintsauveur.fr/camping-cars


Thanks for that.

A quote from your link . . . _"Through their purchases, they bring contribution assessed in the commercial life of the town."_

Says it all really!

Dave


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Zebedee said:


> steco1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Info http://www.larivieresaintsauveur.fr/camping-cars
> ...


UK Plc, could learn a lot from that statement, and look to develop Motorhome Stopping and service places.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

steco1958 said:


> Zebedee said:
> 
> 
> > steco1958 said:
> ...


Precisely! :wink:

Unfortunately both the major caravan clubs would put every conceivable obstacle in the way . . . either openly or subversively! :evil:

Look how the cost of a night on a CC site has rocketed, specially in the high season. It's big business now - no longer a club for members.

Dave

P.S. Enjoyed that mini-rant. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jeannette (Aug 7, 2012)

We stayed at Hondleur two weeks ago, two vans and a bike trailer. I thought it was really nice and very convenient for the centre of town. 

Might go back in August. 

In fact this trip was our first overseas in the van and the first using predominantly aires and we really enjoyed it.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Jeannette said:


> We stayed at Hondleur two weeks ago, two vans and a bike trailer. I thought it was really nice and very convenient for the centre of town.


You sure you are talking about the same place Jeannette?

There are many ways to describe the main Honfleur aire, but "really nice" is not one of them! :roll:

Dave


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Dave I don't think Honfleur is as bad as you seem to think. Yes it's crowded but that's because it is a popular aire and very close to town.

St Saviour is a nice free aire but charge €5 for a jeton in the local shop for water (we couldn't fill up at Honfleur before we went there because the water was turned off in winter).

Joe


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

LisaB said:


> We were in Honfleur last week busy, but not as busy as we have seen it and plenty of larger vans Concordes etc


Yes and you spotted me but never came over for a drink. Anyone is welcome.
I will have to look at my many photos of Honfleur and see if I have caught you with the dogs.

Mh`s were pulling in after midnight when we were there. ten euros a night for water electricity and dumping point is great value Barryd. The previous night we were relieved of 34 eees on a site near Deauville and we couldn`t use the pool.


----------



## Koppersbeat (May 10, 2005)

Nick,
If you have Fon you can pick up a good signal from SFR WIFI FON for free wifi by the hedge near the water point at St Sauveur.
More secure than Macdonalds as you have to log in,and saves a bike ride.

Helen


----------



## LisaB (Apr 24, 2009)

tessajoe said:


> we were in honfleur five weeks ago,parked near the hut/entrance it was constant rain,i was sat looking out of the window and must have seen 60/70 rats at any one time it a constant flow of them in and out around the bins area,and the 2 big flower pots{no flowers}was were they was disapearing into.not very nice to see.i know there are rats everwhere but this place is over run.


And that's just the bar owners who justify €4.50 for a small beer lol


----------



## LisaB (Apr 24, 2009)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> LisaB said:
> 
> 
> > We were in Honfleur last week busy, but not as busy as we have seen it and plenty of larger vans Concordes etc
> ...


Promise to be brave next time, we were homeward bound and most likely like the great unwashed ! Well everyone else mentions undesirables - perhaps it was us! :lol:


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

Come on guys! Honfleur is one of the best big Aires around

I know there are a lot of nicer smaller little village/town Aires big surely the attraction is the harbour area etc.

Its big and its busy that's because it is popular I am guessing.


----------



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

i will be there next Friday -horrrraaayyyy --- what the weather like short or long trousers ?


----------



## LisaB (Apr 24, 2009)

wp1234 said:


> i will be there next Friday -horrrraaayyyy --- what the weather like short or long trousers ?


Shorts with a shiver I expect - enjoy Wynn spoke to Jenny last week


----------

